# suing a club



## 091october (13 Nov 2010)

i plan on suing a local sports club (for the non payment of debt) and am unsure as to who i pursue legally i.e do i sue the chairman/ trustees etc? any healp greatly appreciated.


----------



## redbhoy (15 Nov 2010)

*Suing a club or association for a small claim*
If you are suing a club or association, such as a football or rugby club, you must list the names of the officers of the club or association. For example, 'Deborah Brown in her capacity as Chairman of the Dowl Association of Junior Swimmers' and 'Ian Trot in his capacity as Secretary of the Dowl Association of Junior Swimmers'. You also need to obtain the home addresses of the other officers as they have to be served by the court at their home addresses. The way to obtain this information is to write to the secretary of the club asking for the names and addresses of the officers of the club or association.

from here
http://www.lawpack.co.uk/Knowledge/RightsAndDisputes/SmallClaims/article1715.asp


----------



## onq (15 Nov 2010)

That's a very direct approach, and not one that I would undertake without competent legal advice, i.e. from your own solicitor, particularly in the matter of what you may or may not be alleging.

Then your solicitor might decide the best way to proceed is for him to write to the club asking who their solicitor is and then write to their solicitor asking him if he is ready to receive proceedings on their behalf.

Such "shots over the bows" can sometimes bring about the requested results.

ONQ.


----------



## Time (17 Nov 2010)

There is a lot to be said for serving the officers at their home addresses. Serving a solicitor may not be good service in this case.


----------



## nuac (17 Nov 2010)

It would be more courteous to invite the club officers to appoint a solicitor to accept service rather than serving documents at their home addrresses.

If a solicitor has instructions to accept service, that service is good,


----------

